# Inkbird 308



## philired1 (19/11/19)

Hi all,
I have just recently purchased a inkbird 308 to use for my fridge. As i mainly brew ales and wheat recipes i would like to know what settings i should be using. As i am in Perth and the weather this time of year is quite warm i can not see a reason for using the heat set up.If need be i do have a heater belt. I have noticed that most ale yeast ferment at between 18 - 22 degrees . For wheat i use mangrove jacks M20 as it can ferment quite a bit higher than others. 

Thanks
Phil Redfern


----------



## razz (19/11/19)

Hi Phil. I use a very similar set up with the 308. I set the controller at 18 degrees and the probe is in a thermowell. How do you intend to set up the probe?


----------



## philired1 (19/11/19)

razz said:


> Hi Phil. I use a very similar set up with the 308. I set the controller at 18 degrees and the probe is in a thermowell. How do you intend to set up the probe?


At this stage it seems that most people are attaching it to the fermenter with a piece of insulation over it. I assume it would be half way up the wort level.


----------



## DJR (20/11/19)

Just make sure you set "PT" - compressor delay, off the default of 0 minutes. 3 minutes would be a good start. Saves the unit switching on and off too quickly which can shorten the life of the compressor.

Otherwise, just set it to celsius, HD and CD somewhere between 0.5 and 2C and then set the temperature from there.

The yeast and ambient temperature will bring the temp up anyway so you'll just need to cool it.

i use mine with a brew belt just to raise the temperature for Brett/Kveik/Sacc Trois and other hot running yeasts, and just have the probe behind a folded business card taped to the fermenter, seems to work OK so far.


----------



## philired1 (2/12/19)

Have managed to turn my bar fridge into a fermenting fridge .Have straightened out the freezer compartment with no problems. Using my inkbird 308 to control temperature. Set at 18 degrees with 1 degree either way. Have not done any brews yet. Have a jug of water to test with. So far so good. Hopefully will not need heating device as summers in west are quite warm at this time of year.


----------

